
I Like What I Hear About the $40M Seed Stage Fund, "Founder Collective" - BigStartups
http://www.bigstartups.com/wac6/blog/142/I-Like-What-I-Hear-About-the
======
mmt
It's too bad they're on the East Coast, since I don't believe there exists
such a fund here in Silicon Valley, perhaps due to the high concentration of
"traditional" VCs.

YC's a non-starter for me, since it's nowhere near enough money to quit my
"day job" (which, fortunately, is ramping up in terms of challenge quite
nicely, at the moment), let alone a hardware-heavy prototype.

